# Upclose self portrait



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are some more from today, Im too critical of myself so I need other peoples opinions.  BW or color??

C&C welcome as always....


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2007)

B&W

Color

Can't decide.


----------



## noob873 (Dec 18, 2007)

The second one is too red in color, too much pp?
But in general I think I lik the black and white ones more.
But I would have chosen a different color top.  But thats just me.  I just dont like how you're body seems to end because of nothing, since the black top blends into the black background.


----------



## Zada (Dec 18, 2007)

Second one is my favorite... I like how you did your makeup and hair... just enough! 

Your self portraits are amazing


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for all the feedback!!


----------



## Goldeeno (Dec 18, 2007)

Number 2 in B&W is really nice, you are way too good at this. 3 in colour for me, real warmth to the photo, and 1 im undecided, the whole bend over backwards isnt grabbing me, maybe the application of running water if possible???


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

You're making us choose?

I like BOTH!

But the second pose...the colour one is a bit orange/red...

Either way...they're awesome.  Just as good as the other ones you posted earlier today.

Must be nice to have such a pretty model on hand at all times...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

very pretty! so soft looking. all color expcet b&w on the second one.


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Better??


----------



## TCimages (Dec 18, 2007)

#1 for me.  I love your hair and the way the light reflects from the highlights.


----------



## SPANIARD. (Dec 22, 2007)

#1 does it for me in color and the rest in black & white look amazing.


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 24, 2007)

bump!


----------



## bhop (Dec 24, 2007)

I like #1 as well (color).. the way your head is thrusting back has a sexy look to it.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

beautiful and sexy model, that is for certain.

the first one could be good, however you were unlucky with the shades around your mouth, so it looks a bit awkward.

the other two are nice, i personally would prefer them less blurred. the colour images are a tad too red for my taste as well, so I prefer them in b&w.


----------



## petey (Dec 24, 2007)

these pictures make me thankful to be alive.

i think i'll go for a jog around the block!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 24, 2007)

How are you able to focus for self portraits?? I've tried and fail miserably.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> How are you able to focus for self portraits?? I've tried and fail miserably.



AF can do a good job here. or you preset the focus manually and just keep the distance


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 24, 2007)

Any time I do self-portraits, I set the focus manually ahead of time. I try and manual focus everything I can, I hate relying on AF. MyaLover, you do a fantastic job with all of your work. I like the color versions here better, on all of them. But on most of your other work, BW has been great. Keep up the great stuff!


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 25, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> How are you able to focus for self portraits?? I've tried and fail miserably.




Thank god for the remote


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 25, 2007)

Watch your mouth, look a bit too pronounce and forced.


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 25, 2007)

At least you look good.  I don't think I could ever be satisfied with any self portrait I did.

Good work.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 25, 2007)

Marvelous on all accounts!


----------



## Orlandoech (Dec 25, 2007)

I just saw a hot girl.... what was in B&W or Color?

Jk. B&W ftw.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the second one. The warm light gives it a very 1980's feel...reminiscent of some of the throw-back work in the Graphis Nudes series. 

You would be well-served, though, to work on building variety in your facial expressions. Don't concentrate on being too serious-looking. Based on this thread and your earlier self-portraits, you seem to be leaning towards what I've always referred to and seen referred to as the "one-look" model. I'm sure you have lots of potential. Just practice.


----------



## chente922 (Dec 25, 2007)

i would say #1 in color and the rest in b&w


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 26, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> You would be well-served, though, to work on building variety in your facial expressions. Don't concentrate on being too serious-looking. Based on this thread and your earlier self-portraits, you seem to be leaning towards what I've always referred to and seen referred to as the "one-look" model. I'm sure you have lots of potential. Just practice.



I do not consider myself a model hahahha, just a bored photographer


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 1, 2008)

I like these the best of all you've posted.....


----------



## niforpix (Mar 1, 2008)

#5, and finally, you're not naked in it...


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 1, 2008)

They look great 

I like the first in color and the rest in B&W.


----------



## Jimmy1234 (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont knw to much,  but I would have to say color. The natural colors of your skin, eyes, and lips make a great photo.  and taking them out in a black and white makes the picture bland.


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm to scared to do a "close up" self portrait. Hell I'll run everybody right off the board! :lmao:

Nice shots but I agree with Alpha try diffrent facial expressions.
How about one  blowing a kiss, or a smile and a wink, ect ect.

The model blowing kisses, is kinda old but I would bet you could pull that off very well. try one next time your bored. You don't have to post it but try it.


----------



## leila (Mar 2, 2008)

b&w
color
color


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 2, 2008)

actually the "blowing a kiss" idea is in the works.  Im trying to do some 1950s pin up inspired photos....  any help would be appreciated as far as lighting tips PPS tips, etc...


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 2, 2008)

Not sure how the lighting was then, but things for you to watch for are
if your really going for the 50,s pin-up style.
The Hair style back then could be a problem. I guess you can still get things like the stocking with the seams in the back that was popular for pin up shots also corsets, period style underwear and outer garments may be made especially for the shoot, A theatrical costumer is a good choice for that if your willing to put a lot of effort into it.
The lipstick from the 50's seems to be a very deep red or burgundy in color a high contrast to the pale skin and ruby lips look that was popular then. Something to consider before you start on your summer tan. 

Like I said, not sure how much you want to get involved in this. Take it as far as you want/can. But if nothing else you should be able to fine poses that were popular then.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 2, 2008)

My idea is to "take from the best and make it my own"  AKA  take a pin up and give it a modern twist.  Any tips for that?


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 5, 2008)

I like the color ones!


----------



## petey (Mar 6, 2008)

The Phototron said:


> Watch your mouth, look a bit too pronounce and forced.


 
no way dude - this is what makes it!!! 

subtle sassy. :heart:


----------

